

Show HN: Monitor your plants online, get alerts when they get dry - hansc
http://www.growguard.net

======
sebg
Great idea - i've often thought of this and really glad to see it made.

Some feedback: 1\. Your website title is "GrowGuard - Welcome" perhaps change
this to something more descriptive so that I and google will know that it's
about being able to monitor your plants online as well as watering them the
right amount.

2\. The front page says "GrowGuard" as the h1. Perhaps add a tag line
underneath that clearly explains the main and perhaps secondary benefits?
Maybe something like "water your plant correctly" or "the easiest way to water
your plant" or "the best way to correctly water your plant"

3\. The buttons near the top "home, GrowGuard, etc" get a bit lost with the
white space above them.

4\. The home button doesn't take you home, it actually takes you to the medium
kit.

5\. The GrowGuard button takes you to the about page, but it's not clear that
it will actually do that. perhaps have it say "about us"

6\. The money back guarantee is a 3 month / 90 day guarantee. Perhaps just
make it 90 days? A large percentage of the time 3 months is roughly 90 days
and it lets you get rid of text on the page.

7\. On the guarantee page, you say "So, what are you waiting for? Order
GrowGuard today!" perhaps link the "Order GrowGuard today" to your order form
so that people can click to it.

8\. In the 3 benefits part of the page you have "GrowGuard: Keeps your plants
from dying" twice with the same text beneath. Perhaps split the "GrowGuard:
Keeps your plants from dying" into two separate benefits? This way you have
less text on the page and you can show better benefits.

9\. In your about us page, you mention pachube.com. When I tried to go to the
website it is now <https://cosm.com/>. Perhaps it's worth rewriting this as
well as putting in a link so that I can click on it directly.

10\. I see that the plug looks European. Perhaps somewhere on the page put
what countries/regions are currently available and which are not.

11\. More pictures of plants! =)

12\. Give me a sense of why I want to water plants correctly... Perhaps if I'm
growing herbs tell me the yield will be 25% more if I water them correctly.
That helps me understand the main benefit.

Overall great work. Also - you might think about selling your device on
<https://tindie.com/>

Good luck!

~~~
hansc
Sebg,

Thanks a lot for the detailed feedback: I'm going to incorporate all asap!

All the best,

Hans

~~~
sebg
of course! best of luck!

------
hansc
As a developer and sole founder, I would love to have your feedback on the
GrowGuard. Some background: Last Januari, I decided to quite my job and do
what I love most (HW hacking and startup), now after a few months of
developing and getting production ready, I open up to the public here on HN.

Love to hear your feedback, Hans.

